# Riving Knife advice needed.



## fivecodys (Oct 21, 2009)

Good morning all.
I am new to this site so first of all let me say hello to all of you fine folks.

I have a Powermatic 64A TS that I have added a folding outfeed table to. 
In doing so I had to remove the blade guard. 
I didn't like it anyway but I have been the victim of kick back in the past and I would like to reduce the chances of that happening again.

I have aligned the saw and have the fence adjusted so that I have +.010 at the tail of the fence. (no pinch)

I have been looking for a drop in splitter with no luck. 
Does anyone have any ideas on where I can get a riving knife or a splitter or even any advice on constructiong one?

many thanks,

Bill


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Bill,
Here is something you might consider
http://leestyron.com/sharkguard.php


----------



## fivecodys (Oct 21, 2009)

gregL said:


> Bill,
> Here is something you might consider
> http://leestyron.com/sharkguard.php


That's what I was looking for.
Thanks,

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Bill - The BORK (Bolt On Ripping Knife) might fit your saw. Once setup properly, it works as advertised...it sits in close proximity to the blade, rises, falls, and tilts with the blade.


----------



## Frankengruvin (Jul 18, 2012)

Try this: http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter/index.shtml or this: http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter-steel-pro/index.shtml. I know I'm probably years late, but I have the same saw and I'm looking for information on how to set the blade parallel to the miter fence and found your post. It's my understanding that the Powermatic 64A is of a type of which is impossible to retro-fit with a riving knife, we're stuck with a splitter. This micro-jig splitter seems like a pretty good deal, and I first found it featured on the The Wood Whisperer, and if you don't know who that is, then you absolutely need to check out the site. www.thewoodwhisperer.com


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone post the URL for the Bork riving knife, please?
Laurence


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

skiroy56 said:


> Can anyone post the URL for the Bork riving knife, please?
> Laurence


Not hard to find with an internet search.

http://theborkstore.com/


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave
Thank you for the reply and your time.
Laurence


----------

